# Anyone tried the Hunter Osprey?



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.hunterwoodturningtool.com/pages/product_osprey.html

These use a cup shaped carbide instead of the EWT style flat disc and are meant to be used exactly like a bowl gouge. Glen Teagle, also mentioned in the video, has some interesting carbides like the hexagon hollower. Both seem a bit more refined than EWT's square bar with carbide on the end that anyone can make at home.

http://www.ukwoodcraftandcarbidechisels.co.uk/hexagonbarroundchisel.html

Great video by SJW showing this and several others in use:


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

So went to favorite vendor to see how much these Hunter tools cost plus price of cutters. Went to few other vendors too found more interesting stuff think I need or want. None showed all the tools in the video, but Mike Hunter well known and respected in the turning community.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools-hunt

Rick if you buy me a few tools would love to add my two cents on how great those tools are!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Well someday when I win one of these big woodworking contests maybe I can buy everyone an Osprey. Don't get your hopes up


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I have one of these cutting tips but I don't know the brand. I don't use it much cause it gets very agressive. I will have to watch the video.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

He talks about that in the video and how you should use them like a bowl gouge, riding the bevel. I almost bought cup shaped cutters several months ago to try out on my own tools. Might still do that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Rick, I plan on gettin one soon. I'll report back.


----------

